# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  اكثر من 20 مرضا سببها زواج الأقارب

## أنت العزيز

ليس مرضاً واحدا او تلاثة كما يعتقدون بل.. اكثر من 20 مرضا سببها زواج الأقارب 

اصبحنا نعرف اليوم ان زواج الأقارب يساعد على ظهور الأمراض الوراثية. ولكن معرفتنا مقتصرة على عدد قليل جدا من هذه الامراض والتي هي عادة الثلاسيميا وفقر الدم المنجلي ونزف الدم الوراثي بينما هناك العشرات غيرها من الأمراض الخطيرة التي تنتقل بسبب هذا الزواج بل ان العقم يمكن ان ينشأ ايضا عن زواج الأقارب.
كان زواج الأقارب ولا يزال مفضلاً لدى الأسرة العربية سواء كانت دوافعه اجتماعية أو مالية أو حتى سياسية. والكثير من التراث العاطفي يتغنى بزواج بنت العم بابن العم. ولا بأس في ذلك اذا لم يكن بين هؤلاء الأقارب امراض خطيرة تضعف الاجيال الجديدة. اما اذا كانت تلك الأمراض موجودة فإن المعاناة والخسارة الصحية والمعنوية أكبر من ان يعوض عنها اي مكسب اجتماعي أو مادي آخر.
وفي لقاء مع الدكتور سامي نوح حسن استشاري امراض الاطفال وحديثي الولادة في مستشفى غرب ويلز في بريطانيا ومستشفى الحمادي في الرياض، أوضح العديد من الأمراض غير الشائعة والتي تنتقل بسبب زواج الاقارب وكذلك الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها في حال وجود ضرورة للزواج بين الاقارب.
اذ اوضح الدكتور سامي قائلاً:
ـ اثبت العلم الحديث بما لا يقبل الشك ان زواج الاقارب قد يؤدي الى ظهور امراض خطيرة وقاتلة احيانا. 
وينتج الخطر عن التقاء صفتين وراثيتين متنحيتين من كلا الأبوين الى قسم من ابنائهما. وسبب هذا الانتقال هو ان الابوين من دم واحد (اقرباء) فهما قد يحملان صفات وراثية واحدة ولكن وجودها لا يؤثر فيهما لأن الصفة المصابة بالخلل عندهما، تعادلها صفة طبيعية ولذلك لا تظهر اعراض المرض. اما في ابنائهما فإذا لقح البويضة حيمن وكلاهما يحمل الجين المريض فإن الطفل يولد بجينات مصابة فيظهر عليه المرض. وكلما كانت درجة القرابة اكبر، مثل التي بين ابن عم وبنت عمه او ابناء الاخوال، كلما كانت احتمالات الاصابة اكثر.
مع ذلك، فهذا لا يعني ان انتقال المرض يحدث لجميع الازواج الاقارب. لكن هذا النوع من الزواج يكون عرضة لانتقال امراض نادرة وخطرة لا تحدث في زواج الاباعد.
الأمراض المحتمل انتقالها
يشير الدكتور سامي حسن الى مجموعة كبيرة من الامراض التي يحتمل انتقالها عند زواج الاقارب، من الامثلة على هذه الأمراض:
ـ التخلف العقلي.
ـ الغالكتوسيميا (مرض يسبب نقص انزيم يؤدي الى ضعف النمو والتخلف العقلي).
ـ مرض الكبد (ويلسون) ويؤدي الى فشل الكب، وتلف الجهاز العصبي والكريات الحمراء بسبب ارتفاع النحاس بالجسم.
ـ فقر الدم المنجلي المسبب لتكسر الكريات الحمراء.
ـ فقر دم البحر الأبيض المتوسط (الثلاسيميا) الذي يسبب فقر الدم.
ـ مرض البهاق الذي يسبب ابيضاض الجلد Albinism.
ـ مرض الفينايلكيتون Phenylketonuria الذي يسببه نقص انزيم معين يؤدي الى تخلف عقلي وقصور في النمو ويحتاج الانسان الى غذاء خاص مدى الحياة.
ـ مرض الكابتونيوريا Alkaptonuria وهو مرض استقلابي يؤدي الى اصابة العين والمفاصل والقلب.
ـ مرض الكلية الكيسية Polycystic Kidney الذي يؤدي للفشل الكلوي.
ـ مرض نقص التعظيم الغضروفي.
ـ مرض زيادة الحديد بالدم الذي يؤدي الى اعراض تختلف حسب ترسب الحديد في الاعضاء المختلفة.
ـ مرض عدم اكتمال التكون العظمى.
ـ تناذر ديوبين جونسون الذي يصيب الكبد ويؤدي الى الأصفرار.
ـ داء جيلبرت الذي يصيب الكبد ويسبب الاصفرار وضمور عضلات الوجه والكتفين.
ـ مرض كوريا هندنجكتون الذي يؤدي الى حركات عصبية وغير متوائمة.
ـ مرض التوتر العضلي الولادي الذي يصيب العضلات.
ـ داء الاورام العصبية الليفية الذي يؤدي الى الصرع والتخلف.
ـ مرض تعدد الأورام البوليبية بالقولون.
ـ كما وان هناك امراضا يمكن ان تتضاعف احتمالات توارثها بالتزاوج بين الاقارب مثل مرض الصرع والامراض القلبية وامراض الحساسية وداء السكري وغيرها.
ـ كما ان زواج الاقارب يتسبب بفقدان الاجنة أو بالعقم اكثر من زواج الاباعد لان كلا الزوجين يشتركان بما يعرف بنفس نمط HLA Haplotype أو وجود جينات مشتركة تمنع الحمل منذ البداية. ففي دراسة عن نسبة الوفيات عند الاطفال دون عمر السنتين اجريت على عينات من الفلسطينيين القاطنين في سوريا ولبنان والاردن والضفة مع القطاع، حيث تكون نسبة زواج الاقارب اكثر من 50%، وجد أن وفيات الاطفال في العمر المذكور ترتفع بنسبة 15 لكل الف ولادة اكثر في زواج ابناء العمومة منه في زواج الاباعد. بينما ترتفع النسبة بمعدل 6.1 لكل الف ولادة عند زواج الاقارب من الدرجة الثانية مقارنة بزواج الأباعد.
> إذا كانت الصفات المرضية موجودة في جميع الناس فلماذا هي اخطر في زواج الاقارب؟
يوضح الدكتور سامي حسن هذا الجانب قائلاً:
ـ لكي تنتقل الصفة الوراثية المتنحية الى الابناء فإنها يجب ان تكون عند كلا الابوين اي ان الابوين يكونان مشتركين بالصفة الوراثية. والاشتراك بالصفات الوراثية يكون على درجة عالية عند الاقارب. 
التفسير العلمي
يحتوي جسم الانسان على نوعين من الخلايا هي الخلايا العادية والخلايا الجنسية التي تنتج البويضات والحيامن لكي يستمر بها النوع البشري. وتحتوي الخلايا العادية على 46 كروموسوما في كل خلية، وبما ان الانسان يتكون من التقاء الحيمن بالبويضة في رحم الام فإن الخلايا الجنسية تنقسم انقساماً اختزاليا اي يختزل عدد الكروموسومات الى النصف في كل من الحيمن والبويضة، اي 23 كروموسوما في كل منهما قبل ان يحدث التلقيح. وعليه فإنه عند الالتقاء ما بين الحيمن والبويضة يكون العدد قد اكتمل، اي 46 كروموسوما نصفه من الام والنصف الاخر من الاب. وينتج كائن بشري جديد يحمل صفاته من كلا الابوين.
ومن ضمن ما يرثه هذا الكائن الجديد من الابوين الكروموسومات التي قد تحمل صفات عادية كلون العيون والبشرة وكذلك صفات مرضية. وبشكل عام فإن كل صفة يرثها الابن او البنت تتكون من جينين احدهما من الام والاخر من الاب ويشتركان بتحديد الصفة مع بعض.
اي ان هناك نوعين من العلاقة بين هذين الجينين. النوع الاول الذي يسمى بالصفات المسيطرة والنوع الثاني هو الصفات المتنحية. والصفة المسيطرة Autosomal Dominant اسم على مسمى اي ان احد الجينات يفرض صفاته على الاخر بشكل دكتاتوري فتظهر صفاته هو.
واما الصفات المتنحية Autosomal Recessive فاسمها يدل عليها وهي صفات وراثية لا تظهر تأثيراتها اذا وجدت الصفة المريضة مع اخرى سليمة، فهي تتنحى للاسلم. اما اذا اجتمعت صفتان متنحيتان احداهما من الام والاخرى من الاب فإن الطفل يكون مصابا بالمرض. ولا ينطبق هذا التفسير على الصفات المرضية فقط بل يشمل ايضا الصفات الاخرى كلون العيون والبشرة وغير ذلك.
ولا يصاب بالمرض الا نسبة معينة من الابناء تصل إلى 25% فقط في الصفات المتنحية في زواج الأقارب.
الوضع في البلاد العربية
هناك دراسة في السعودية تبين ان نسبة 73% من حالات استسقاء الدماغ في الاطفال حديثي الولادة، سببها زواج الاقارب. كما وان نسبة انتشار مرض فقر الدم المنجلي في المنطقة الشرقية يصل الى 2% من السكان ويكون 30% منهم حاملين للصفة الوراثية. وفي حالات كهذه يمكن تجنب انجاب اطفال مصابين لو اجرى الزوجان تحليلاً للدم قبل الزواج. كذلك فقد اظهرت دراسة كويتية ان نسبة زواج الاقارب من الدرجة الأولى تصل الى اكثر من 25% وان الامراض الوراثية وصغر وزن الوليد ونسبة الاطفال الخدج اكثر عند زواج الاقارب. ولا يختلف الامر في مصر التي تصل نسبة زواج الاقارب فيها الى حوالي 40%.
كيف نتجنب الأمراض الوراثية؟
اذا كان لا بد من الزواج بين قريبين، فيجب في هذه الحالة الاهتمام بما يلي:
ـ لا بد من اجراء الفحص الوراثي قبل الزواج خصوصا عندما يكون الزواج بين اقارب من الدرجة الأولى مثل ابناء العمومة.
ـ لا بد من توسيع دائرة التحري داخل العائلة عن الصـفات الوراثية غـير المرغـوبة واجراء فـحص للعديد من الاقارب غير المباشرين مـن كلا الطرفين.

----------


## ميمو

يا سااااااااااتر
الله يبعد عنا  زواج الاقارب



والله الشغلة بتخوف


يسلمو اخي الناصر على هالموضوع

----------


## القلب الجريح

يسلمو خيي 

والله يكفينا وياكم 
من كل سوء وبلى

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ياساتر كل دولا الأمراض 

الله كريم 

تفائلو بالخير تجدوه 

وانشالله الي طكاتبنه ربكم بيصير 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## أنت العزيز

شكرًا جزيلاً
= ميمو = القلب الجريح = أمير العاشقين =

على المرور ونتمنى منك دوام المواصلة

----------


## شجن

مشكور اخوي وما قصرت

----------


## أنت العزيز

العفو
يا
 اختي شجن

----------


## بنوتة توتة

يسلمو

----------


## أنت العزيز

الله يسلمك

ومشكورة على المرور

----------

